# July 4th Fireworks



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from my perennial (Holiday Repeat -- How to Photograph July 4th Fireworks) of tips on photographing fireworks:


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Great preview of what's ahead tonight. 
thank you


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

You're most welcome, Steve.  So glad you enjoyed the show.


----------

